# Control de reles por puerto serie



## eleciceman (Oct 15, 2011)

Hola a todos. Lo primero es agradeceros vuestra ayuda de antemano. 
Quiero controlar 32 leds mediante el puerto serie. He encontrado un esquema en www.pablin.com.ar (creo que esta página ya no se actualiza), pero tengo varias dudas (adjunto el esquema).

1. ¿Simplemente enviando el dato desde el puerto a través de la pata 3 del pic ya es suficiente?

2. ¿Qué dato debo de enviar para activar cada uno de los leds y cómo se lo envio desde Visual Basic? 

Adjunto el link a la web de donde lo he sacado, porque hay una breve explicación, pero que yo, debido a mis conocimientos limitadísimos de electrónica, no alcanzo a entender.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/plink32/index.htm

Muchas gracias.


----------



## retrofit (Oct 15, 2011)

eleciceman dijo:


> Hola a todos. Lo primero es agradeceros vuestra ayuda de antemano.
> Quiero controlar 32 leds mediante el puerto serie. He encontrado un esquema en www.pablin.com.ar (creo que esta página ya no se actualiza), pero tengo varias dudas (adjunto el esquema).
> 
> 1. ¿Simplemente enviando el dato desde el puerto a través de la pata 3 del pic ya es suficiente?
> ...



El circuito viene implemantado en un Pic, por lo que es necesario programar ese Pic.
Otra cuestion es que ese circuito no está diseñado para enviar datos Serie sino en Paralelo
Quitando el Pic, ese circuito es un "Clásico" para enviar datos por el Puerto Paralelo del PC.
Lo puedes conectar al puerto Paralelo del PC, pero necesitarás hacer un programa que lo controle.
Si controlas algo de programación, no es muy complicado hacer algo en Visual Basic, en Internet hay muchas referencias a esta cuestión.
Saludos


----------



## eleciceman (Oct 15, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta. Me comentas que el circuito está pensado para pasarle datos en paralelo. Sin embargo, la entrada al PIC por la pata 3 es mediante RS232. No significa eso que la entrada se ha de producir desde un puerto serie?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 15, 2011)

> Sin embargo, la entrada al PIC por la pata 3 es mediante RS232. No significa eso que la entrada se ha de producir desde un puerto serie?



No, el puerto serie RS232 necesita 3 lineas para efectuar la comunicación, 2 de datos (entrada-salida) y la referencia a tierra. En tu diagrama solo se aprecian 2. Por otra parte, los niveles que maneja RS232 son generalmente + - 12V los cuales no pueden ser conectados directamente al PIC (Ni mediante el resistor del diagrama), se necesita de un convertidor de nivel como el ya conocido MAX232. 
Saludos


----------



## retrofit (Oct 15, 2011)

eleciceman dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta. Me comentas que el circuito está pensado para pasarle datos en paralelo. Sin embargo, la entrada al PIC por la pata 3 es mediante RS232. No significa eso que la entrada se ha de producir desde un puerto serie?



Yo me refería al control de salida, si te fijas hay 8 líneas de salida más cuatro de control, si quitas la Pic, esas 12 lineas las puedes conectar a un Puerto Paralelo del PC, y como decía es un circuito muy clásico para controles por el Puerto Paralelo.
Otra cuestión es ¿Que firmware se graba en el Pic?, ¿Que programa se utiliza para controlar las salidas desde el PC?
Al tener una sola línea para el RS232 se supone que la entrada al Pic iría conectada a la línea TX del Puerto Serie.

Saludos


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 15, 2011)

Conozco este que funciona por el puerto serie, quizas sirva de guia para lo que quieren hacer.
http://www.sharatronica.com/control_puerto_serie.html

Saludos.


----------



## eleciceman (Oct 18, 2011)

Hola a todos. El esquema que menciona Gerson Strauss, es muy clarificador, aunque, debido a mis limitados conocimientos, hay alguna cosa que no entiendo:
1. La flecha que hay por ejemplo a continuación de la R5, ¿qué indica?.¿Significa que va a +? Si es así, ¿a qué voltaje?
2.- Los componentes C1, C2, son condensadores, pero de qué tipo?
3. El componente X1 ¿que es y de que valor?
4. Por último, ¿todo el circuito se alimenta a través del Puerto Serie o hay alguna fuente de alimentación?
Perdonad mis pocos conocimientos, pero poco a poco, voy avanzando.
Gracias

Con referencia al anterior comentario, he olvidado preguntar ¿qué modificaciones habría que hacer en el circuito para comandar 16 relés en vez de 2? (Es posible hacerlo, puesto que he visto en la red, montajes comerciales, pero a precios que rondan los 60 € por cada una de las placas de 8 relés.
60x2 = 120€

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Oct 18, 2011)

1- la flecha es el simbolo de la alimentacion positiva, en este caso es de 5vdc

2- Son condensadores electroliticos.

3- X1 es un cristal de cuarzo de 4 mhz.

4- Para regular 5vdc, se necesita un adaptador de voltaje de 9 vdc. El puerto serie se utiliza solamente para la comunicacion con la PC.

Para manejar mas reles, necesitarias modificar el software y ampliar el hardware. Necesitarias un pic con mas puertos, como el 16f877.

Segun lo que observo, usted no sabe nada de electronica, le recomiendo que mejor compre las placas ya hechas.

Saludos!.


----------



## eleciceman (Oct 19, 2011)

El esquema que envia  el amigo Gerson strauss es bastante aclarador, pero alguien me puede ayudar para hacer lo mismo pero con 16 relés de salida?
Sería fantástico si puediera ser con un esquema, por supuesto aunque sea hecho a mano y scaneado me sirve, de cómo debería ser el circuito. Después ya investigaré cómo ha de ser la programación del PIC

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------

